# Problema con osciloscopio en multisim 8



## Davichito^^! (Mar 31, 2007)

Hola que tal desearia que me ayudaran sobre este tema.
Gracias de antemano
Es un ejercicio de una guia y me dice conecte el osciloscopio CH1 en el secundario del transformador y el CH2 en los extremos de la resistencia y grafique las formas de la onda.

Haci esta armada:
http://img74.imageshack.us/img74/430/47452137ed7.jpg
Y lo queria probar y me sale esto:
http://img95.imageshack.us/img95/4899/43861241pj3.jpg

Espero ayuda gracias.


----------



## mabauti (Mar 31, 2007)

extraño, porque yo no uso la entrada T.

Porque no usas 2 osciloscopios?
1 con G y A a la resistencia , y
2 con G y A en el secundario del transormador

o

un osciloscopio con
G a tierra , A al extremo superior del transformador y B a la union de la resistencia/diodo y luego utiliza una funcion del osciloscopio.


----------



## Davichito^^! (Mar 31, 2007)

Bueno le quite los osciloscopios  es igual me parece que es el circuito pero no se como hacerle para verificar mi circuito por favor ayudenme ya tengo 3 dias en esto


----------



## mabauti (Mar 31, 2007)

no esta definido el modelo para ese diodo. buscate otro dentro de las librerias (quiza el 1n4001 si este definido)  , o modifica el que tienes o crealo (busca en la ayuda de multisim )


----------



## TZ1 (Abr 1, 2007)

Hola a todos!

Bueno, respecto al programa para diseño de todo tipo de circuitos y de medidas con osciloscopio os recomiendo el "Electronics Workbench Educational Edition", esta muy completo..

En el circuito que muestras pienso que el error esta en el valor que le das a la tensión de entrada, intentalo con la tension eficaz del transformador y otra cosa que se me olvidaba, en el esquema T no es necesario conectarlo y G va conectado directamente a masa..

Aqui os dejo un par de circuitos que hice. Espero haberles servido de ayuda


----------



## TZ1 (Abr 1, 2007)

OSC.


----------



## aliteroid (May 2, 2007)

Tu error radica en que has conectado el triger (T) del osciloscopio este terminal se utiliza para sincronizar mediciones en el osciloscopio, solo debes conectar los canales CH1 y CH2 y como punto comun G que va conectado a tierra o masa


----------

